# Steering Wheel size



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I know a stock 68 GTO has a 4 1/8" depth steering wheel but I am not sure if the diameter is 15" or 16".

Looking at a replacement steering wheel (wood) and I am not decided if I should go for 15" with 4 1/8" depth or 13 1/2" with 3 3/4" depth.
Both of them are Grant branded.

Anyone have any pictures or experiences on this?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

aseyc said:


> I know a stock 68 GTO has a 4 1/8" depth steering wheel but I am not sure if the diameter is 15" or 16".
> 
> Looking at a replacement steering wheel (wood) and I am not decided if I should go for 15" with 4 1/8" depth or 13 1/2" with 3 3/4" depth.
> Both of them are Grant branded.
> ...


Read this post, it may answer your question.









New Member


Hi. Just joined. I am hoping for some help. I am restoring a 1969 GTO Judge and am trying to establish a parts list. Can someone tell me what size steering wheel came originally? I need to replace the one due to damage, and am confused as to the correct size. I have a 15" steering wheel...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure about the best for the ‘68..
But I put a 15” 4-1/8” deep on my ‘64 to have a Decent turn signal lever clearance and also because I don’t have PS!
I was going to go with Grant but heard too many issues they wehaving with their horn buttons falling off and beeping the horn nonstop day or night , causing a major ruckus. I found the GTPerformance wheels have a much improved
Horn button ‘O’ ring desighn that was way more robust & solid and the wheel wood just feels thicker and very natural , ordered direct from GT and Tom Poteet took me from start to finish finding the exact fit for the ‘10:30’
Older spline wire feed and proper chrome cup depth ,Tom knows GTOs and sent parts no charge as needed
To complete the installation in short order,
Highly recommend them and their products
The 15” was the perfect size


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Read this post, it may answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PontiacJim said:


> Read this post, it may answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can get very confusing whether it’s a 16” or 15”. I think the stock, non-sport version was 16” though.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> View attachment 137629
> View attachment 137630
> View attachment 137631


Attachments not working...


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Sorry , it got stuck on the prev PJ post but should work now


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Sorry , it got stuck on the prev PJ post but should work now


That steering wheel looks very nice both appearance and size. I think 13” would look a bit too small. Will most probably go for 15”. Will look at GTPerformance brand. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

You bet , fyi,that one was the
GT Performance 36-5459 - GT3 Retro Wood
Take care aseyc


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Not sure about the best for the ‘68..
> But I put a 15” 4-1/8” deep on my ‘64 to have a Decent turn signal lever clearance and also because I don’t have PS!
> I was going to go with Grant but heard too many issues they wehaving with their horn buttons falling off and beeping the horn nonstop day or night , causing a major ruckus. I found the GTPerformance wheels have a much improved
> Horn button ‘O’ ring desighn that was way more robust & solid and the wheel wood just feels thicker and very natural , ordered direct from GT and Tom Poteet took me from start to finish finding the exact fit for the ‘10:30’
> ...


Good info Jet, X2 on the Grant wheel I am not happy with mine


----------

